# January Photo of the Month 2021



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is 'ground work'.

This month our theme is, as described above, about ground work with your horse, or a horse with whom you are working with. This is one of the many suggestions that our Horseforum.com Online Community Members have suggested, and I'm going to use more of your brilliant ideas and suggestions in 2021!

Now, you will have from January 8 to January 31 for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
******

After January 31, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of January 2021. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.

If you have something to ask, comment, etc., the fastest way to reach my attention is to tag my username @TaMMa89 in a message posted in this thread. I do check this thread during enrollment period, but not daily or every second day. Please read also new rules, that we've set for 2021, below this paragraph!

Please stay tuned since some of the rules may become still more precise or change:

_*Few rules:*_
_Horses: you can participate with a photo of a horse that you own. If you participate with a photo of a horse that isn't yours, you must have the owner's permission to use a photo of their horse. Lesson horses are accepted, but it's polite to inform the stable of usage of the photo. In cases such as historical themes, in which the horse is deceased, the stable has been shut down well in the past and there's no chance to ask permission from the owner (for example because the owner has passed away), a member can use the photo of the horse, but respecting the privacy of the stable, other environment in the photo and people in that place._

_People: You must have permission from all people who are identifiable in the photo. Children under 18 years old: HorseForum age limit is 13 years, and Community Members who fit that age criteria can share photos of theirselves. If you share a photo of a person who is under 18 years old and who isn't you or your child, you must have the parent's or guardian's permission to participate. The HorseForum.com Moderating Team reserves right to remove photos of underage people if them risk young members' safety or anonymity.

Editing your entry: unlike on the rest of the forum - you can edit for replacing your photo with another photo within the enrollment period. Once the poll has been set up for voting, you cannot replace your photo anymore. Photos which have been replaced within voting period will be disqualified.

Only one photo per a participant - if a participant adds more than one photo in the competition, the first one will be left for voting and others will be removed when the poll is being set up._

_Please follow copyright laws of Canada while participating the competition. Photo proofs aren't allowed.

If a competition in some month has some special rules for the said month, it'll be notified within the intro of the theme._

Have fun!

Ps. Want suggest a theme or few for the competition or have something else to suggest or say? Please check Photo of the Month competitions; feedback, suggestions etc.... thread!


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

We don't really "do groundwork" that often- maybe this is why


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Me with my instructor from last year. The horse is Storm.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Liberty groundwork with my mare Promise!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

My boy ice lunging which I don't do a lot of.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Quite moment during ground work:


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

first lunge out of the roundpen


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Ground driving with Skippy, using a pony saddle because I don’t have a training surcingle.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

@TaMMa89, kinda a dumb question...
Can I still vote once the poll has been set up even though I entered a photo? Obviously, I can't vote for my own pic, but can I vote for someone else's?
Thanks!


----------



## ferricyanide (Jan 14, 2020)

A trainer had suggested we work on relaxation, since Chester is anxious and tense.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up. Please vote!


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

@TaMMa89, was a winner for this one ever announced??


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

AbbySmith said:


> @TaMMa89, was a winner for this one ever announced??


Just saw you posted it...nevermind....


----------

